# Wound Repair



## tbramhall (Oct 6, 2008)

Is anyone using the simple wound closure codes if the ED provider is using silver nitrate to cautize and then dress the wound?


----------



## 808coder (Oct 6, 2008)

*Wound repair*



tbramhall said:


> Is anyone using the simple wound closure codes if the ED provider is using silver nitrate to cautize and then dress the wound?



according to CPT guidelines wound closure is designated by sutures, staples or tissue adhesive (ie, dermabond).  If the ED MD is using cautery and depending on degree of difficulty I might go w/ a higher E/M if appropriate.  Hope this helps.


----------



## tbramhall (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you it does help.


----------



## Rncoder (Oct 24, 2008)

HI..just to throw this out there...simple repair definition in my cpt states that simple closure ..."This includes ... *chemical or electrocauterization* of wounds not closed"  I have used simple repair when a wound has been cauterized (without sutures, dermabond etc... )


----------

